# Guide to Cyprus????



## Adzwarbz (May 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,


I am currently living in Malta and have so for 2 years, I have enjoyed my time here but feel i have done everything I can here and feel it is time to move on... also the fact that Malta is a tiny flat rock 16 miles long and 7 miles wide with half a million kostly rude people on it does not help.

I am going to move to Cyprus end of the Med Summer so just wanted some thoughts from those of you living there already.

Just so you know I am a young guy who is self employed and work from home so work would not be an issue.

I live in a penthouse (700 euro) now in Malta near the sea and am close by the major cities and towns as in Winter everything shuts downs. So am looking for something similiar??

Any advice of where is a nice place to live but not too far away from all the action, beaches, scenic places/walks, nightlife etc...

Your thoughts would be much appreciated.....



Thanks !!!


Adz


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

PAPHOS you will get nice rental for 500€ and life still goes on in winter.


----------



## Adzwarbz (May 22, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> PAPHOS you will get nice rental for 500€ and life still goes on in winter.


Thanks..what kind of activities are there to do during Winter months to keep you occupied?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Adzwarbz said:


> Thanks..what kind of activities are there to do during Winter months to keep you occupied?


You name it and you pretty well find it in the Paphos area. It really depends on what sort of thing you like to do.
There are plenty of bars resaurants and clubs open even during the winter months and loads of daytime activites.


----------



## Adzwarbz (May 22, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You name it and you pretty well find it in the Paphos area. It really depends on what sort of thing you like to do.
> There are plenty of bars resaurants and clubs open even during the winter months and loads of daytime activites.


To be honest I am an outdoor sort of person and me and my friends enjoy climbing and trekking. 

Summer time enjoy outdoor music events and of course water sports.

What is the climate like in Winter if its anything like Malta..rain and storms...:lol:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Adzwarbz said:


> To be honest I am an outdoor sort of person and me and my friends enjoy climbing and trekking.
> 
> Summer time enjoy outdoor music events and of course water sports.
> 
> What is the climate like in Winter if its anything like Malta..rain and storms...:lol:


Pretty much like that, though only intermittantly with lovely sunny spells in between.
It pours down for 30 minutes and nearly drowns us all then the sun comes out and in 30 minutes the roads are dry


----------



## Adzwarbz (May 22, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Pretty much like that, though only intermittantly with lovely sunny spells in between.
> It pours down for 30 minutes and nearly drowns us all then the sun comes out and in 30 minutes the roads are dry


Yup it sounds the same as here....nice when the sun is out and never lower than 16 degrees during the day but when it rains it rains and the can watch cars flowing down the streets....i am not joking....

Is it safe for women at night?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Adzwarbz said:


> Yup it sounds the same as here....nice when the sun is out and never lower than 16 degrees during the day but when it rains it rains and the can watch cars flowing down the streets....i am not joking....
> 
> Is it safe for women at night?


I have never felt in the least bit threatened at night when I have been on my own, unlike in the UK where even though I lived in a small market town I felt threatened and would not go out at nights.


----------



## Adzwarbz (May 22, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have never felt in the least bit threatened at night when I have been on my own, unlike in the UK where even though I lived in a small market town I felt threatened and would not go out at nights.


Thats good.

Is there a problem with British Louts? Where are the hotspot areas to stay away from?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Adzwarbz said:


> Thats good.
> 
> Is there a problem with British Louts? Where are the hotspot areas to stay away from?


Stay away from Bar Street where all the tourist lager louts go
The harour area is lovely at nights and Tombs of the kings road has lots of places to eat or have a drink.


----------



## Adzwarbz (May 22, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Stay away from Bar Street where all the tourist lager louts go
> The harour area is lovely at nights and Tombs of the kings road has lots of places to eat or have a drink.


Thanks for your help!!! 

Much appreciated!!!

I am going to have a look a some property sites for renting and take it from there...


Cheers :clap2:


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

As an alternative to Paphos, have a look at Paralimni in the East. This end of the island has a bit more of a younger vibe as we're 15 mins drive from Ayia Napa which in the summer is obviously full of tourists but in the winter is completely different place where just the locals go. There is also a lot of cultural events held in Ayia Napa over the winter if you're interested in plays, poetry, jazz and arts.

Paralimni is a year round town, with a great mix of ex-pats and locals. we have better beaches at this end of the island, lots of watersports and cape greko for hiking and nature trails. There is also a sailing club here!
<snip>

The last bit was snipped for advertising so I'll re-word it as I'm not advertising anything - 

I pay €400 rent per month for my apartment which I live in, which is a large 2 bed in Paralimni area with sea views. I hope this will give you some idea of what accommodation you can get for your money over here compared to Malta. 

Hope that's better Babs


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Adzwarbz said:


> Is it safe for women at night?


I agree with Veronica, I have never felt at risk here. I talk to strangers without thinking about it and wander round in the dark on my own, things I would never do in the UK.

When you see things like murders and muggings on the news in Cyprus, its because there are so few of them that they become news worthy. Unlike England where most don't get reported because there are an every day occurence!


----------

